
Bitcoin: The World's First Decentralized Ponzi Scheme - 11thEarlOfMar
https://webb-site.com/articles/bitcoinponzi.asp
======
azaras
I think that it is not a pure sum zero game. It has a input, the money from
illegal activities (drugs, black money, illegal prostitution...) which has
less value as input that as output.

------
nprz
So put your life savings into shorting bitcoin. It's a sure thing right?

~~~
votepaunchy
“The market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent.”

------
kemonocode
Arguments against Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies fall apart when you
realize people are using it for more than frivolous speculation, such as to
escape extreme currency controls from their totalitarian governments. And no,
asking said governments nicely to please not screw us as hard daddy doesn't
work, because the new tyrant who ends up in power after overthrowing the
previous government will end up just as bad.

